# Hünerfutter als anfutter



## bernd_95 (2. September 2010)

petri 
ich habe eine idee kann man wol mit hünerfutter anfüttern
hat einer schon mal damit geangelt 
meine angelmetoden seht ihr in meiner singula


----------



## u-see fischer (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Vom Boot aus hat sich das Legehennenkorn der Raifeisen bewährt.
Günstig und Gut. Speziel in der Kalten Jahreszeit (muß nicht angerührt werden und keine nassen und kalten Finger) habe ich damit gefüttert und gefangen.


----------



## bernd_95 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

danke für den tip


----------



## Henno96 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

als anfutter gehts aba die consestens läst zu wünschen über bitte aber über mehr antwoten weis ener wie mann das futter fester kriegt


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

consesten?


----------



## Henno96 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

es läst sich nicht gut zu einem ball formen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Henno96 schrieb:


> als anfutter gehts aba die consestens läst zu wünschen über bitte aber über mehr antwoten weis ener wie mann das futter fester kriegt


 

Legastheniker?
|rolleyes


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

... Konsistenz ... ;-) (nichts für ungut, gell...)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Legastheniker?
> |rolleyes



Nee, Baujahr 1996!


----------



## bernd_95 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

schreibt hier was ordentliches rein und nich son schon scheis:r


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



bernd_95 schrieb:


> schreibt hier was ordentliches rein und *nich son schon scheis*:r


 



Wie wäre es mit einem guten Beispiel?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bernd_95 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

ich hab die frage doch gestellt 

wie krieg ch das anfutter denn fester


----------



## u-see fischer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Die Frage ist, wo und wie Du das Futter einsetzen willst.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich das Hühnerfutter vom Boot aus benutzt. Dabei ist es dann egal das es nicht zu einem Futterballen geformt werden kann, einfach die einzelnen Körner (ähnlich wie Mais) in die Hand genommen und vom Boot aus angefüttert.

Vom Ufer kann man das Hühnerfutter ev. dem Anfutter (Paniermehl) beimischen, die Futterballen platzen dann auch schön auf. Im Fließwasser kann das aber auch ein Nachteil sein.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Ich würde sagen das geht recht gut

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## bernd_95 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

ok danke geht das auch mit mel 
ich angel eig entweder am kanal oder am see


----------



## u-see fischer (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Mehl würde ich nicht nehmen.
Mit Wasser wird Mehl entweder zu einem reinen Kleber oder bei mehr Wasser nur zu einem Brei.

Such doch mal nach einem günstigen Anbieter für Fertigfutter, ist bestimmt auch billiger.


----------



## bernd_95 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

weis nich ob das billiger is 
kann mann auch nur son zusatz nemen


----------



## Tricast (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Versuch es doch mal mit Madenkleber das Hühnerfutter zu binden. Vergiss aber nicht, Du mußt dann auch immer Putt, Putt, Putt rufen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## bernd_95 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

woo gibs denn diesen madenkleber und das mit dem put put kanst duu ja machen


----------



## derflip (19. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Mal so als Tip:

Wenn ich Deine Beiträge richtig deute, müsstest Du in der NWA sein. Demnach ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand das Angeln mit Tierfutter wie Frolic usw verboten.


----------



## Tipp (19. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Henno96 schrieb:


> als anfutter gehts aba die consestens läst zu wünschen über bitte aber über mehr antwoten weis ener wie mann das futter fester kriegt



Du brauchst was, das klebt. Mehl würde wohl z.B. funktionieren.


----------



## -FishHunter- (19. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

ich würde das futter nicht benutzen denn im trockenen zustand quellen die körner warscheinlich auf ! genauso sollte man maiskörner auch kochen oder zumindest 2 tage quellen lassen ! denn die fische können davon sterben ! 

also ich koche meinen mais und mische immer frucht oder andere aromen bei ! dann in beutel füllen und einfrieren !


----------



## Ralle2609 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

ich benutze hühnerfutter sehr oft zum karpfenangeln...

wichtig : kocht das zeug davor eben 5-10 min auf

euerm anfutter gebt ihr auch attraktoren bei und diese werden durchs kochen eben erst freigesetzt, binden kannst den ganzen mist mit melasse das geht ganz gut wobei ich aber immer anfutter nehme denn ich fische am see und dort ca 60% hühnerfutter mais frolic boilies etc beigebe und diese klumpen kurz in wasser getaucht nochmal fest gedrückt dann fliegen die allemal weit genug 


ich kanns nur empfehlen denn da ist alles drinne was man zum fischen braucht


----------



## Udo561 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> ich benutze hühnerfutter sehr oft zum karpfenangeln...



Hi,
ich ziehe Taubenfutter vor .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Endmin (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Also ich hol mir immer das Hühnerfutter aus einem Raiffeisenmarkt. Da ist Mais und Weizen drin. 5 Kg kosten um die 3,50€. Ganz normal Quellen und kochen lassen mit ein bisschen Grundfutter vermischen und fertig!


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ich würde das futter nicht benutzen denn im trockenen zustand quellen die körner warscheinlich auf ! genauso sollte man maiskörner auch kochen oder zumindest 2 tage quellen lassen ! denn die fische können davon sterben !



Quark!
Selbst in produzierenden Anlagen wird oft mit Mais gefüttert ... ohne den zu kochen. Allein die Lockwirkung ist größer nach dem Quellen und Kochen.


----------



## Endmin (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Hab was in einem anderen Forum gefunden wenn man das hier zeigen darf:

das mit dem ungekochten Mais ist ein weit verbreitetes Ammenmärchen.
Habe hierzu mal mit Dr. Robert Arlinghaus gesprochen.

Karpfen haben keinerlei Probleme bei der Verdauung von ungekochtem Hartmais.
Somit kann dieser bedenkenlos gefüttert werden.

Der gekochte Mais ist jedoch ganz klar viel interessanter für den Karpfen, da er ganz einfach viel intensiver duftet.

Zusammenfassend: keinerlei gesundheitliche Bedenken bei Hartmais, jedoch gekocht viel attraktiver für die Fische...


----------



## -FishHunter- (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

oh man was für ein schwachsinn hier geschrieben wird is echt die härte , sry aber ich werde mich hier nicht mehr melden ! 
ihr scheint ja voll pros zu sein mit eurem futter zeugs ^^ 
es geht nicht darum ob denen das schmeckt sondern das die daran sterben können da die körner im magen aufgehen ! karpfen fressen nicht nur 1 korn sondern ein 20pfd karpfen kann die menge einer ganzen maisdose fressen ! was meint ihr pros wohl oder dieser teoretiker dr bin so schlau was in einem magen passiert wenn der magen voll mit harten körnern ist die sich in dem magensaft ausdehnen ? und was meint ihr wieviel magensaft die körner ziehen ? diese körner werden nicht so schnell verdaut werden können ! der fisch bekommt magenschmerzen und kann daran sterben ! 
wer was anderes meint kann ja mit mir wetten ! ich setze 100euro darauf das es dem fisch schadet !


----------



## -FishHunter- (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

achja darum ist in manchen gewässern das füttern mit hartmais verboten ! warum wohl ^^


hier nochmal ein link aus dem forum wo die frage schonmal gestellt wurde ! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2433664


----------



## Evil Deeds (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

|good:|good:|good:

ja das stimmt karpfen sterben an ungekochtem mais etc. ^^

vor 2 jahren ist in holland ein sehr sehr bekannter karpfen gestorben... wegen dem "ungekochtem" hartmais


----------



## Hardyfan (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ...was meint ihr pros wohl oder dieser teoretiker dr bin so schlau was in einem magen passiert wenn der magen voll mit harten körnern ist die sich in dem magensaft ausdehnen ? und was meint ihr wieviel magensaft die körner ziehen ?...


 
Seit wann haben Karpfen einen Magen?


----------



## -FishHunter- (20. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

ok dann für ganz schlaue er hat einen langen darm der enxyme hat ok ! aber dieser quillt dennoch auf !


----------



## daci7 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> oh man was für ein schwachsinn hier geschrieben wird is echt die härte , sry aber ich werde mich hier nicht mehr melden !


Dann lass das besser.


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ihr scheint ja voll pros zu sein mit eurem futter zeugs ^^
> es geht nicht darum ob denen das schmeckt


Hat auch keiner gesagt, dass es darum gehen würde.


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> sondern das die daran sterben können da die körner im magen aufgehen !


Das eben, mein Lieber, ist der Schwachsinn.


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> karpfen fressen nicht nur 1 korn sondern ein 20pfd karpfen kann die menge einer ganzen maisdose fressen !


Allerdings kann der das, sogar noch mehr würde ich sagen!


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> was meint ihr pros wohl oder dieser teoretiker dr bin so schlau was in einem magen passiert wenn der magen voll mit harten körnern ist die sich in dem magensaft ausdehnen ?


Ich glaube dieser Theoretiker "Dr. Bin so schlau" hat ne Menge mehr Ahnung als du , nichts für Ungut, ist nur so ne Vermutung.


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> und was meint ihr wieviel magensaft die körner ziehen ? diese körner werden nicht so der fisch bekommt magenschmerzen und kann daran sterben !


Armes Fischli bekommt Bauchaua und geht daran ein? Quark. Warum meinst du das selbst in manchen Karpfenzuchten mit Hartmais gefüttert wird? Damit man schnell die lästigen Karpfen tötet?


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> wer was anderes meint kann ja mit mir wetten ! ich setze 100euro darauf das es dem fisch schadet !


Ich setze dagegen =)


----------



## Brummel (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Keine Ahnung was "Hünerfutter" ist, aber ich glaube nicht daß Hartmais für Karpfen schädlich ist.
Habe selbst gesehen daß Hartmais in großen Blechkähnen auf Karpfenteichen regelrecht "verklappt" wurde, denke mal das wäre schon aus wirtschaftlichen Aspekten eher unpraktisch wenn die Karpfen davon in den Karpfenhimmel befördert würden #c.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir sogar schleierhaft wieso jemand der sich "FishHunter" nennt für die Vorgänge im Darm seiner potentiellen Opfer interessiert|rolleyes, aber ich weiß ja wie schwierig es ist in einem so großen Forum einen Nick zu finden der noch nicht benutzt wird|supergri.

Trotzdem koche ich Hartmais auf und lasse ihn quellen, konnte damit schon einige schöne Schleien, Brassen und dicke Plötzen fangen. 

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Endmin (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Kenn auch einige Firmen die Satzkarpfen vertreiben, füttern ausschließlich mit Hartmais. Bisher ist dort keiner gestorben oder hat sich beim Züchter über Bauchschmerzen beklagt. 
Koch mein Mais aber trotzdem immer ab, grad wegen den Lockstoffen die entstehen. Ich denke, dass kleine Mengen an ungekochtem Mais keineswegs schädlich für die Karpfen sind, solange ,man keine 10 kg Futter im Wasser versenkt wie die meisten vielleicht. Bei Satzkarpfen wird der Mais relativ schnell gefressen, so dass keiner die Chance hat sich den Bauch richtig damit vollzuschlagen.


----------



## -FishHunter- (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

komisch das sogar einer der die fischereiprüfungen macht auch sagt das hartmais nicht gut für karpfen ist ^^


----------



## Dunraven (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Dann sollte er mal seinen Ausbilder fragen wenn er die gerade macht. Wenn der Ahnung hat (was er ja nicht unbedingt haben muss, er muss ja nur seinen Stoff unterrichten können und da gehört das ja nicht dazu), dann wird der ihm das wohl so erklären wie es hier schon passiert ist. 

Echt faszinierend das einer der bekanntesten deutschen Experten im Bereich Fische (und die Züchter von Karpfen) weniger Ahnung vom Thema haben sollen als irgendwelche Hobbyangler.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> komisch das sogar einer der die fischereiprüfungen macht auch sagt das hartmais nicht gut für karpfen ist ^^



Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wer wohl über größeres Fachwissen in Bezug auf die Mast von Fischen hat, Dein Lehrgangsleiter der Sportfischerlehrgangs oder der Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus. Zum Dr. habe ich z.B. diese Infos gefunden:http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/

Weiterhin stelle ich mir die Frage, was wird mit/aus dem Hardmais in den Mägen der Hühner, wenn der Mais bei Karpfen quillen soll, bei Hühner nicht?

Falls mal jemand die Inhaltsstoffe des Hühnerfutters (Legehennenkorn) gelesen hat, dem ist aufgefallen das dort folgende Inhaltsstoffe enthalten sind:
Fischmehl, Fleischmehl, Mais, Weizen uvm.


----------



## -FishHunter- (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/



und was soll man damit? das sagt garnichts ! 

aber ich habe gerade mal eine mail zu 2 typen geschickt die jeder kennt und warte auf antwort werde denn screen der mail hier posten ! und dann wird kassiert !


----------



## u-see fischer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Mais bzw. seine Bruchstücke quellen natürlich. Das tun sie im Huhn und das tun sie auch im Karpfen. Die Volumenzuhname ist aber nicht riesig. Sie quellen langsam und der Verdauungstrakt ist dehnbar. Das macht den Fisch etwas runder aber üblicherweise verträgt er das.



Ist mir schon klar. Bei meinem Poosting ging es mir ja auch um die Frage, wenn Karpfen daran verendet, warum verenden Hühner daran nicht.


----------



## Zusser (21. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> aber ich habe gerade mal eine mail zu 2 typen geschickt die jeder kennt und warte auf antwort werde denn screen der mail hier posten ! und dann wird kassiert !


An Gerhard Schröder und Barack Obama?

Zum Thema:
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Karpfen den Mais zerkauen, bevor sie ihn schlucken? 
Gut gekaut ist halb verdaut!:q

Musst weniger releasen und mehr schlachten, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die mit Hartmais angefütterten Karpfen eine gelbliche Pampe im Darm haben. Ganze Körner finde ich selten im Karpfendarm...
Aufquellen tut (auch deshalb) nichts im Karpfenbauch.


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin echt gespannt was für "Profis" jetzt zu Rate gezogen werden =)
Noch mal, nur um Sicher zu gehen: Es geht nicht darum, ob Hartmais  besser verträglich ist oder nicht, es geht darum das er schädlich sein  soll, oder? 


-FishHunter- schrieb:


> ich setze 100euro darauf das es dem fisch schadet !


|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/aber ich habe gerade mal eine mail zu 2 typen geschickt die jeder kennt und warte auf antwort werde denn screen der mail hier posten ! und dann wird kassiert !



Boris Becker und Olli Kahn?
Verona Poth und Dieter Bohlen?
Aber recht hast Du, da wird dann einer von Dir kassieren. 

Lustig ist es aber schon, da ist einer den jeder kennt und der ist auch noch Wissenschaftler auf dem Gebiet und dem wird nicht geglaubt, aber irgendwem anderes soll man dann glauben. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus und zwei anderen die genau so bekannt sind, außer das es zwei sind? Und sind die den genau so angesehen und respektiert für ihre wissenschaftliche Arbeit?

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon gespannt ob es Screens geben wird.


----------



## omnimc (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

einfach ins wasser schmeißen und laut put put put put rufen dann evtl wenn die fische fremdsprache verstehen beißen sie auch.


----------



## -FishHunter- (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

jaja is schon lustig das ich auch noch 2 verwarnungen bekommen hab für das hier !! tolles forum wo alle übereinander herfallen ! aber nur weil ein teoretiker alles meint zu wissen ist es noch lange nicht  richtig oder doch ? wer kann sagen das was er in der schule gelernt hat auch im arbeitsleben genauso braucht ! ! allles und ich sag es gerne wieder ! ( wegen dem wort wurde ich verwarnt ^^ ) SCHWACHSINN !!!!

aber ich habe auch schonmal mit einem mann den jeder kennt namens pelzer gesprochen ! (er ist im selben angelverein wie ich gewesen  , in nrw kreis kleve angelverein wetten ) und er bestätigte meine aussage das hartmais im trockenem zustand nicht gut  ist zum füttern der karpfen ! 

so und meine signatur wurde hiermit auch geändert ! aber ich werde nochmal einen anderen bekannten fragen und vielleicht kommt ja mal genau dies in eine angelzeitung ! als frage ist hartmais schädlich und dann bekommt ihr eure antwort !


----------



## René F (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Ich gaube, du vergreift dich hier "ein wenig" im Ton.
BTW ist Arlinghaus wohl der Renomierteste und Beste in Deutschland, wenn es um die Biologie einheimischer Fische geht. Und jemanden so abwertend Theoretiker zu nennen, nur weil er sich beruflich und wissenschaftlich mit einem Thema auseinander setzt, ist jawohl die Höhe. Arlinghaus hat wahrscheinlich mehr PRAKTISCHE Erfahrung mit Fischen als die meisten Angler hier im Board.

Nicht nur in Karpfenzuchten, auch in wissenschaftlichen Institutionen, die mit Karpfen arbeiten werden diese oft mit Hartmais gefüttert. Das spricht, wie hier oft schon geschrieben, eindeutig gegen die Annahme, dass die Fische daran sterben. Und das ist keine Theorie, sondern PRAKTISCHE Erfahrung.


----------



## René F (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Zum Thema Hühnerfutter: Wenn´s erlaubt ist, probier´s nal aus und teile uns deine Erfahrungen mit!


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> aber ich habe auch schonmal mit einem mann den jeder kennt namens pelzer gesprochen ! (er ist im selben angelverein wie ich gewesen  , in nrw kreis kleve angelverein wetten ) und er bestätigte meine aussage das hartmais im trockenem zustand nicht gut  ist zum füttern der karpfen !



Ich bin doch garnicht auf Stress aus und die "Wette" hab ich eh nicht Ernst genommen, deine Aussage ist einfach nur so nicht richtig gewesen. Das Füttern mit Hartmais ist bestimmt nicht so gut wie das Füttern mit gekochtem oder sogar gegorenem Mais, aber das liegt daran, dass es einfach für den Karpfen weniger attraktiv ist und nicht daran, dass es schädlich ist.
Frieden? #h
Btw: ich komm zufälligerweise selbst aus Kleve, wo fischt du denn sonst so?


----------



## Dunraven (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

Muss man den Herrn Pelzer kennen?
Aber zum Thema  Arlinghaus und Theoretiker, er ist soviel ich weiß selber Angler und viele seiner "Mitarbeiter" ebenfalls.

Aber eh zu spät, der FishHunter scheint weg zu sein wenn man dem Status glauben darf.
Wobei ich nicht glaube das es an dem einen Wort lag das an und für sich ja harmlos ist. Es war wohl eher der Ton, denn das Wort nutzen andere auch ab und an, nur eben nicht in so einem Tonfall. Nur wegen dem Wort wäre schon übertrieben aus meiner persönlichen Sicht.


----------



## Zander-König (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> jaja is schon lustig das ich auch noch 2 verwarnungen bekommen hab für das hier !! tolles forum wo alle übereinander herfallen ! aber nur weil ein teoretiker alles meint zu wissen ist es noch lange nicht  richtig oder doch ? wer kann sagen das was er in der schule gelernt hat auch im arbeitsleben genauso braucht ! ! allles und ich sag es gerne wieder ! ( wegen dem wort wurde ich verwarnt ^^ ) SCHWACHSINN !!!!
> 
> aber ich habe auch schonmal mit einem mann den jeder kennt namens pelzer gesprochen ! (er ist im selben angelverein wie ich gewesen  , in nrw kreis kleve angelverein wetten ) und er bestätigte meine aussage das hartmais im trockenem zustand nicht gut  ist zum füttern der karpfen !
> 
> so und meine signatur wurde hiermit auch geändert ! aber ich werde nochmal einen anderen bekannten fragen und vielleicht kommt ja mal genau dies in eine angelzeitung ! als frage ist hartmais schädlich und dann bekommt ihr eure antwort !



Hi ich denke du hast vollkommen recht man sollte vorher immer Partikel Köder Aufweichen weil der Karpfen sonnst schaden nehmen kann sprich er kann davon Sterben....
Habe mal Gegoggelt und siehe :
Partikel MÜSSEN immer gekocht werden bevor sie zum Einsatz kommen. Wir  habe selbst ein kleines Gewässer 0,5 ha in unseren Verein dort kam es zu  einem Karpfen sterben, nach längeren Untersuchungen und Recherchen kam  heraus das der Mais der von einigen Angelkollegen gefüttert wurde  einfach so ins Wasser geworfen der Mais ist dann im Fisch aufgegangen  und dadurch Platzte den Karpfen der Darm. Dies ist übrigens in England Anfang der 90er Jahre auch vorgekommen dort herrscht an fast allen  Teichen ein Anfütterverbot mit unbehandelten Partikeln...

So und jetzt Entspann dich denn du hattest Recht,und lass dich nicht aus der Reserve locken den das wollen sie doch nur !!!

Gruß Zander-König :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Muss man den Herrn Pelzer kennen?
> Aber zum Thema  Arlinghaus und Theoretiker, er ist soviel ich weiß selber Angler und viele seiner "Mitarbeiter" ebenfalls.
> 
> Aber eh zu spät, der FishHunter scheint weg zu sein wenn man dem Status glauben darf.
> Wobei ich nicht glaube das es an dem einen Wort lag das an und für sich ja harmlos ist. Es war wohl eher der Ton, denn das Wort nutzen andere auch ab und an, nur eben nicht in so einem Tonfall. Nur wegen dem Wort wäre schon übertrieben aus meiner persönlichen Sicht.



Richtig, wegen " Schwachsinn" wird hier keiner gesperrt. Auch nicht, weil man eine irrige Meinung vertritt. Das hatte ganz andere Gründe. Und in 90 Tagen ist die Sperre abgelaufen.


----------



## Tim. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

matze koch hat in nem video gesagt das in der aufzucht nur hartmais gefüttert wird, da der karpfen eh alles inerhalb 2-3 std verdaut, hat der keine zeit zu quillen.
dann müssten die geknackten muschelschalen im verdauungstrakt genauso schaden anrichten. 
kocht ihn der attraktivität wegen und dann passt es.
wer nur wegen der bequemlichkeit überlegt ob kochen oder nicht der sollte das angeln eh aufhöhren, die 30 minuten sollte jeder angler zeit haben


----------



## Udo561 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Tim. schrieb:


> dann müssten die geknackten muschelschalen im verdauungstrakt genauso schaden anrichten.



Karpfen knacken die Muschen und blasen die Schalen wieder aus 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim. (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*

hmm komisch das ich als auf der matte muschelschalen ( scharfes grobkörniges mehl ) habe wo er auskackt 
rest verkneif ich mir sonst kommen die c&r gurus und heulen rum


----------



## Katteker (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hünerfutter als anfutter*



Zander-König schrieb:


> Hi ich denke du hast vollkommen recht man sollte vorher immer Partikel Köder Aufweichen weil der Karpfen sonnst schaden nehmen kann sprich er kann davon Sterben....
> Habe mal Gegoggelt und siehe :
> Partikel MÜSSEN immer gekocht werden bevor sie zum Einsatz kommen.



Ich hab eben auch gegoogelt: 2012 geht die Welt unter! Echt jetzt!


Im Ernst: Hier wurde doch schon jetzt sooo oft gesagt, dass ungekochter Mais in vielen Karpfenzuchten als Futter verwendet wird. Und auf mal ist er für "wilde" Karpfen absolut tötlich... Denk mal drüber nach.


----------

